# Don't think I could handle another girl



## MrsBandEgglet

I am on team yellow but I'm having very strong girl vibes right now. I'm not sure I could handle another girl :nope: This might not make much sense but I don't feel like I deal with my DD as well as I do with my DS. I never imagined myself with girls and I thought Violet would have been a boy. When I found out she was a girl I was utterly daunted and I'm beginning to feel like that again :wacko:

Is there something wrong with me? I love my daughter very very much, just as much as my son but I feel like my son responds to me better and my daughter is almost cynical of me lol, like she's not fooled :wacko: She's so much better for her father and just seems to be a nightmare for me. 

I feel like I'm plagued by gender disappointment but then when my babies arrive I'm thrilled and it's all forgotten. In the meantime, it's a bloody awful feeling :cry:


----------



## chetnaz

Aww Hun I'm sure you'll be just fine. Boys tend to be real mummy's boys, whereas girl tend to have a bond with their dad, so what you've described is perfectly normal. I really wanted a girl this time round and I got my wish, but I'm still so sacred. I wonder if Ill be able to bond with her and have a close mother-daughter relationship. Im scared that she won't be as close to me as she is her dad. I worry about the moodiness and tantrums (my boys are fairly easy going, but from what I've seen from my nieces, girls tend to be more hi maintenance ). This doesn't mean I don't love her. I love her already! It's natural to worry and be overwhelmed, but when the time comes, you'll find a way of not only coping, but excellingas I'm sure I will too. Xxx


----------

